# kein Bild beim PC start



## xppx (21. April 2007)

Hallo,
ich habe ein Fujitsu Siemens Mainboard D1327 leider bekomme ich wenn ich den PC einschalte kein Bild habe schon mit 2 Grafikkarten probiert aber leider ohne Erfolg. Ich erhalte auch kein Piepsen oder sonstiges. Die BIOS Batterie habe ich auch schon 1-2Min draußen gehabt aber auch ohne Erfolg. Ich bin rat los und weiß nicht mehr weiter ich hoffe das ihr mir helfen könnt.

Danke schon mal
xppx


----------



## chmee (21. April 2007)

Kein Piepen kann ein einfaches Problem sein, zB RAM sitzt nicht richtig, Floppykabel falsch rum drauf, Towerkabel falsch gesteckt, verstaubtes Innenleben.

Auf dem Mainboard müsste auch ein Pinstecker sein, mit dem man das BIOS löscht, also anstatt Batterie rausnehmen Diesen mal zum Bios löschen umstecken.

Könnte aber auch sein, das zB das Netzteil hin ist.

mfg chmee


----------



## xppx (21. April 2007)

hmm mit dem PIN Stecker werde ich es versuchen ... ich habe das auch schon mit 3 anderen netzteilen probiert auch erfolg los habe wirklich keine ahnung woran es liegen kann


----------



## soyo (21. April 2007)

Das Netzteil geht aber noch an, wenn du den Knopf am Gehäuse drückst? Wenn dein Speaker richtig angeschlossen ist, vermute ich einen Mainboard oder CPU Defekt.


----------



## xppx (21. April 2007)

Netzteil geht an und Festplatte und Floppy startet auch und bleiben aktiv


----------



## xppx (21. April 2007)

die Grafikkarten sind funktionstüchtig habe ich gerade noch einmal in einem anderen PC getestet


----------



## ojamaney (21. April 2007)

Das Netzteil hat mehrere Stromkreise. Kann also sein, dass Festplatte usw Strom bekommen, das Mainboard selber aber leer ausgeht. Also ruhig auch mal Netzteil woanders testen, oder anderes Netzteil nehmen.
Welche Graka's hast Du denn dort eingesetzt? Das Board unterstützt nur Graka's mit 1,5V. In der Regel sind Graka's mit 1,5V daran zu erkennen, dass die Pin-Leiste 2 Einkerbungen hat oder so ziehmlich alles was über GeForce 4 liegt.

Da das Board ja schon n bischen älter ist, wie sicher bist Du denn dass es ok ist?


----------



## xppx (21. April 2007)

ich hatte da jetzt schon drinnen
-NVIDIA GeForce4 MX460 64MB RAM
-ATI Rage 128Pro Ultra 32M SDR
-nVidia Geforce FX5500 256 MB

habe ja schon mit einem anderen Netzteil probiert aber auch ohne Erfolg das was ich dort habe ist auch immer ohne Probleme gelaufen das MBoard bekommt auch Saft die Kontrollleuchte leuchtet ja.

Habe es bei ebay erstanden soll laut verkäufer 100% OK sein :/


----------



## ojamaney (21. April 2007)

Überprüfe alle Jumper und Switches die Einfluss auf Taktung der CPU usw haben. Vielleicht hat der Vorgänger spezielle Einstellungen gemacht für seine CPU. Setze nur die Graka (die FX5500) und 1 RAM-Riegel ein. Alles andere erstmal weglassen. Wenn es dann nicht funktioniert, würd ich sagen ist es putt :/


----------



## xppx (21. April 2007)

Leider sind dort nirgens Jumper auf dem Board und die Schalter sind alle auf OFF so wie es auch in der Anleitung steht. Habe das Board auch schon ohne RAM gestartet aber selbst da gabs kein mucks von sich


----------



## soyo (21. April 2007)

Dann ist wohl der CPU defekt. Kannst du den in einem anderen System testen?

Hast du auch mal probiert, ohne HDD/RAM/CD-ROM/DVD/sämtlichen anderen PCI-Karten und Peripherie-Geräte zu starten?


----------



## xppx (21. April 2007)

ich habe noch einen P4 2,4 GHz ich weiß aber nich ob das so gut is wenn ich den aus das Siemens Board mache oder soll ich den 1,6GHz auf das 2,4er machen?


----------



## soyo (21. April 2007)

Das ist allein dir überlassen, wo du was testest. Ich würde immer den wenigsten Arbeitsaufwand wählen .

Natürlich sollte der CPU vom Typ und von der Leistung auf das Board passen.


----------



## xppx (21. April 2007)

so habe gerade die CPU's gewechselt. Scheint wirklich am CPU zu liegen habe den 1,6er in den 2,4er gemacht genau dasselbe Problem. Habe mich schon an den Verkäufer gewandt habe ja 12 Monate Garantie...

Vielen Dank für eure Tipps


----------



## xppx (27. April 2007)

Ich habe nun ein Neues Board zugesandt bekommen. Leider habe ich mit diesem dasselbe Problem. Es lässt sich starten wird aber kein Ton oder Bild Signal gesendet.

Ich habe wirklich keine Ahnung woran dies liegen kann ... ich bin total rat los was ich daran falsch mache.


----------



## ts230 (3. Juli 2007)

ich habe eine alte Elsa erazor-16 grka mit 1,5v.Sie hat nämlich zwei kerben im PCI Stecker.


----------



## Liro (3. Juli 2007)

Wenn der Rechner angeht die Platten nur kurz raddern und dann im leerlauf bleiben, daraufhin kein Bild auf dem Monitor zu sehen ist und kein Piepsen dann ist es meistens der RAM !

Entweder nicht richtig eingesteckt, RAM-Bank defekt oder der RAM selbst ist defekt.

Einfach mal, wenn mehrere RAM-Riegel vorhanden sind, jeden einzeln in den verschiedenen Bänken oder den RAM in einem anderen Rechner ausprobieren 

Vieleicht konnt ich ein wenig helfen...


----------

